# Springfield M1A



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Who has one, and what's your feelings about it? Worth the price? Reliable, smooth, accurate? I'm thinking about the Scout because I want a semi-auto that's more traditional looking than an FN or AR and haven't found any other.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

They are okay, They are heavy. They are not as accurate as many claim, or at least cannot maintain a high level of accuracy without a ton of gunsmith level maintenance,
I like the Scout best of them all but I have a question. The problems with M1As and the like are related to OP rod issues and the open action. Shooting one under a covered bench at the range you'll never have any issues. If you have to actually use it in field conditions it may fail you...

Why "I want a semi-auto that's more traditional looking than an FN or AR ?

You can get a lighter, more accurate, more reliable rifle with either the FN or AR or PTR91. PTR91s are about half the price of an M1A. Nobody cares anymore about what a rifle looks like.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

http://www.cdnnsports.com/ptr91k-308-16-classic-park-wd.html#.Vk-EBxSFP3g

http://www.cdnnsports.com/ptr-91-308-18-picatinny-rail-parkerized-fix-stock.html#.Vk-EIxSFP3g


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

"Why "I want a semi-auto that's more traditional looking than an FN or AR ?"

Some people like Budweiser, some don't. That's why.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

glenbo said:


> "Why "I want a semi-auto that's more traditional looking than an FN or AR ?"
> 
> Some people like Budweiser, some don't. That's why.


That's fine with me, just be ready to spend $800.00 more than you need to in order to get it.

M1A scouts are nice rifles they are very expensive for what you get.


----------



## czman (Aug 11, 2015)

Look at the FN FNAR Competition Series rifle.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I want one too.My Dad has one us boys bought him for Christmas years ago,and it has dropped many coyotes.I like the old look because they look like rifles and not like the black bumper jack in my safe.I like bumper jacks too though.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

My uncle has a national match that shoots MOA at 100 easily. We can hit disc blades at 600 no problem, granted they are closer to 2MOA. I don't think he has had any problems with it. Troops used them in the sand box, so that would speak about reliability. I know some had problems with the SR-25

But they are heavy and kind of expensive. Can get a good AR10 cheaper but its personal preference


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

Jungle_Jim said:


> They are okay, They are heavy. They are not as accurate as many claim, or at least cannot maintain a high level of accuracy without a ton of gunsmith level maintenance,
> I like the Scout best of them all but I have a question. The problems with M1As and the like are related to OP rod issues and the open action. Shooting one under a covered bench at the range you'll never have any issues. If you have to actually use it in field conditions it may fail you...
> 
> Why "I want a semi-auto that's more traditional looking than an FN or AR ?
> ...


Do you know any civilian who has had a "failure" in the field due to an open action? I have never heard of that for civilian use and always heard good opinions on military use.

I agree they require more maintenance, but I thought that was for people shooting thousands of rounds a year. Most of us are not in that category.


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

The M1A is a good rifle that has always worked well for me. They aren't a great deal more accurate than other options, but the great iron sights make a big difference and allow better consistency. The rifle is really not designed with optics in mind. Scopes generally sit high requiring a cheek rest. IMO, it is worth the money SA charges. Not sure it is worth what the other manufacturers charge. That depends on you.

You can get started on an AR10 rifle pretty easily with the Palmetto State Armory deals and can upgrade later to better barrels and other parts. The ease of mounting optics and upgrading triggers is a big plus.

I have never had an FN FAL, but everyone who has one says they are good rifles. I think the newer versions make it easier to mount options also. I have also heard FAL's are pretty soft shooting. I always thought it would be a good buy, but I am already invested in M1A mags.

The PTR-91 is a fine fighting rifle I guess, but it kicks like a mule. I have one and I don't shoot it much. It is decently accurate, but I gave up trying to scope it as I don't like seeing the scope bounce back toward my eye when shooting. It has crude, but good iron sights.


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

I would add that if you are not looking for use at long range, the M1A SOCOM is a very handy rifle. The shorter barrel moves the balance point further back and the shorter length both make it easier to carry around. 

Checkmate Industries makes some really nice stainless mags also.

On the other side, if you are looking for long range, I would say the AR10 is likely easier to put together/upgrade and easier to shoot with optics.


----------



## mlw85547 (Nov 2, 2015)

I would almost spend the money on a Fulton Armory tbh. I have seen some used FA's for the same price as new Springfields at gunshows. I say this because my SA scout M1A broke the extractor under 30 rds. The charging handle fit on the SA also required some filing because I coulnt hardly get the dang thing out of the reciever. 

Awesome rifle, but I think I have found that my 308 bolt gun and AR are better than my M1A.


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

I recently bought a Springfiled Armory M1 Garand .30-06 CMP special grade 1949 and i love the weapon.Heavy yes,but very very accurate.Buy it you wont regret it.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

mlw85547 said:


> I would almost spend the money on a Fulton Armory tbh. I have seen some used FA's for the same price as new Springfields at gunshows. I say this because my SA scout M1A broke the extractor under 30 rds. The charging handle fit on the SA also required some filing because I coulnt hardly get the dang thing out of the reciever.
> 
> Awesome rifle, but I think I have found that my 308 bolt gun and AR are better than my M1A.


No, that is unpossible. Every guy that was in the military in the 50s says these rifles cannot break and they are so accurate that hitting bad guys bullets in flight is easy as pie. Old rifle designs are most bestest. That's why we get rid of them.


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

Here we go.


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

mlw85547 said:


> I would almost spend the money on a Fulton Armory tbh. I have seen some used FA's for the same price as new Springfields at gunshows. I say this because my SA scout M1A broke the extractor under 30 rds. The charging handle fit on the SA also required some filing because I coulnt hardly get the dang thing out of the reciever.
> 
> Awesome rifle, but I think I have found that my 308 bolt gun and AR are better than my M1A.


 And that is the problem with deciding to go with an M14 rifle. There are lots of people (purists?) who will dog on Springfield Armory for making affordable rifles and talk up the more expensive Fulton rifles or other brands. I am sure those are great rifles, but by the time you get that expensive, you have to really really want an M14.

Fo the same price, you can a couple of FAL's or PTR91's or get a really good AR10 with upgrades.

If you are starting new and want a shooter, the FAL is just as "traditional" as the M14. It was submitted for consideration in competition with the M14 and was supplied in great numbers around the world. If I was starting over, the FAL would be high on the list.


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

Jungle_Jim said:


> They are okay, They are heavy. They are not as accurate as many claim, or at least cannot maintain a high level of accuracy without a ton of gunsmith level maintenance,


Springfield has slowly degraded the M1A over the years by using Taiwan made parts.
The barrels were made by Wilson in the past & were sub par compared to GI barrels.
Now they use cheap made South Korean barrels which are junk & don't shoot well at all.

The scout rifle uses a cheap aluminum barrel mount that causes accuracy problems.
Not the beast scope mount & when combined with a cheap South Korean barrel you won't get any kind of good accuracy.

I have a bush rifle with a A.R.M.S. #18 mount installed.
I installed a Criterion 18-1/2" chrome lined barrel.
I can hit a 12"x24" steel plate at 500 yards all day using hand loaded ball ammo.

.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Do Army sharpshooters still use the M14 today? I think it was known as the M21 model.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for that info, B-T, I didn't know that. I won't be buying one now. I've got my eye on a Sig 716, might go ahead and order that as soon as the boss says OK.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Look at the options from Fulton Armory if you really want a good one. Or you can buy a Garand from the Civilian Marksmanship Program and have fulton re-barrel and convert it to 308.


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

glenbo said:


> Thanks for that info, B-T, I didn't know that. I won't be buying one now. I've got my eye on a Sig 716, might go ahead and order that as soon as the boss says OK.


You can also see the muzzle brake on the website.
Here's the webpage.

http://dasan21.en.ec21.com/Rifle_Parts--1143800_1143814.html

Contact 
Dasan Machineries Co., Ltd.
[Korea] 
Address798-5, Yongarm-ri, Bongdong-eup, Wanju-gun Jeollabuk-do 
Phone
82-63-2610411

.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

I have a M1A Socom II that's gathering dust in the safe. I added an adjustable cheek, adjustable gas plug, and threaded muzzle extension for use with a suppressor. If anyone is interested in it, PM me here and we can discuss.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

The M1A is one of the funnest rifles to shoot. There is nothing like standing there with 20 rounds of kick *** and being able to unload. It doesnt kick at all in my opinion. It is very easy to shoot. Youtube and M14forum.com have all of the cleaning and tear down info you need.

If you want anything more than iron sights or possibly a red dot then go with an AR platform but if you are OK with irons then by all means buy it. You wont regret it.

If you are a scope guy then it isnt what you want.

Accuracy is OK at best but whoever said that they arent reliable isnt telling you the truth. This weapon is extremely reliable. Yes even a springfield can be extremely reliable if you just go ahead and purchase a USGI bolt kit for about $110 when you purchase the rifle. Dont shoot it without replacing the bolt guts. Then you will have no problems whatsoever and your Springfield scout squad will be your favorite rifle.


----------

